# عايز تخلي أي صورة عندك بشكل أعلان كبير في الشارع



## petit chat (9 يونيو 2010)

* 
عايز تخلي أي صورة عندك بشكل أعلان كبير في الشارع

أو اشكال تانية كتير جميلة جدآ

أدخل علي الموقع دة
*



http://ae.photofunia.com


* 
وضغط علي الشكل اللي انت عايزة وارفع الصورة من جهازك

يارب يعجبكم وعايزة اعرف رأيكم
*


​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

هجرب واقولك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

*موقع جميل وانا اعرفه وجربته كتير قبل كده

فيه تاثيرات جميله جدا

شكرا ليكي petit chat​*


----------



## petit chat (17 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
> 
> هجرب واقولك


 
الشكر ليك عزيزتى على المرور

الرب يفرح قلبك  روزى​


----------



## petit chat (17 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *موقع جميل وانا اعرفه وجربته كتير قبل كده​*
> 
> *فيه تاثيرات جميله جدا*​
> 
> *شكرا ليكي petit chat*​


 
الشكر ليك على المرور 

الرب يفرح قلبك مايكل ​


----------



## Joly2010 (17 يونيو 2010)

*جميل جدا انا كنت بستعملة 

بس لاسف الموقع ضاع منى وكويس انك فكرتينى بية تانى

الف شكر 
*​


----------



## petit chat (17 يونيو 2010)

Joly2010 قال:


> *جميل جدا انا كنت بستعملة *​
> 
> *بس لاسف الموقع ضاع منى وكويس انك فكرتينى بية تانى*​
> *الف شكر *​


 
الشكر ليكى على المرور الكريم


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يونيو 2010)

*جميل اوى يا نيفين
ميرسى لك كتير ياجميل
*​


----------



## petit chat (19 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *جميل اوى يا نيفين*
> 
> *ميرسى لك كتير ياجميل*​


 
الاجمل مرورك ياقمر 

الرب يفرح قلبك بالنجاح والسعادة 










​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

موقع جميل 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## petit chat (20 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موقع جميل
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ...


----------



## govany shenoda (20 يونيو 2010)

موقع جميل 
*ميرسى لك كتير ياجميل*​


----------



## tonyturboman (22 يونيو 2010)

رااائع جدا
شكرا لك
:big35:


----------



## petit chat (23 يونيو 2010)

tonyturboman قال:


> رااائع جدا
> شكرا لك
> :big35:


----------

